# pendrive not detected any system even other pendrives are detected.



## indrani (Jul 29, 2011)

dear Friends,
my kingston pendrive suddenly not detected by any system and laptops.i tries in different systems and laptops where other pendrives are able to open.can please suggest what should i do...plz

indu


----------



## gameranand (Jul 29, 2011)

If your Pendrive is not detected in any system and others are fine then I am afraid your Pendrive is faulty. Get it replaced if its still in Warranty.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 30, 2011)

Whatever gameranand said.. ^^
Plus, try to post the exact error you get, IF you get any.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 30, 2011)

it is a sign that your flash drive is dead. Your only hope is warranty. 

Else, time for shopping.


----------



## lastdefenda (Jul 30, 2011)

Dude try on a linux . It might have corrupted file system . Go linux parton manger and format it to ntfs or fat32.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk


----------



## sygeek (Jul 30, 2011)

Pendrive's faulty, get it replaced.


----------



## indrani (Aug 3, 2011)

thank you friends warranty also overed long back so have to buy new one can able to suggest good one (>= 8 GB atleast).

thank you to all and form iam learning new issues.

indu


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 3, 2011)

indrani said:


> thank you friends warranty also overed long back so have to buy new one can able to suggest good one (>= 8 GB atleast).
> 
> thank you to all and form iam learning new issues.
> 
> indu



does the LED glows(of pendrive) when u connect it to PC/Laptop?


----------

